# Punishing Bill Hays



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Hey y'all! Here is the gangsta shooter I plan to make Bill suffer through. I whacked spoon and gong from about 45 ft, with both steel and my favorite, marbles.
I hope he likes it. I used the new bands I got today from Flatband to gear it up. They are very nice. I cut 'em to 1/4 inch and they have more than enough power do what ever you want.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Big ol' baby!! Man, i'm loving it!!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

This one is fantastic!!!! Did you carve it yourself? On what wood?
Awesome!!
Cheers ...Q


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Cap'n! that frame is excellent.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

LVO said:


> This one is fantastic!!!! Did you carve it yourself? On what wood?
> Awesome!!
> Cheers ...Q


 Thanks! I did carve it. With my Whittlin' Jack. It's very old Live Oak.

Thanks, Danny! It looks better than I thought it would. And It shoots way better than I expected.


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

nice work cap, im sure it will be put to good use by mr hays!


----------



## popedandy (Sep 14, 2012)

That turned out great, Capnjoe!


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Not YOU big baby. The FORK is a big one!! I'm tired////Engrish and I are barely on speaking terms!!....lol


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Love it Cap! The color is really outstanding... I want to see ya shoot it!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

LVO said:


> Not YOU big baby. The FORK is a big one!! I'm tired////Engrish and I are barely on speaking terms!!....lol


It could have gone either way, Larry.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Pawpawsailor said:


> Love it Cap! The color is really outstanding... I want to see ya shoot it!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IL2rd6MjaTw


----------



## LittleBear (Mar 24, 2012)

Shiny, looken good







Like the squared fork ends, simple leave several nice options for bands and/or tubes.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

LittleBear said:


> Shiny, looken good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, Phil.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

I bet that feels good in the hand. Nice work !


----------



## wood'n'rubber (Jan 25, 2012)

Good work Cap and good shooting!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Right on, she's lookin' pretty sharp. He's gonna dig it.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

quarterinmynose said:


> Right on, she's lookin' pretty sharp. He's gonna dig it.


 I think he will. I started to get it dialed in there. Too bad it's not mine! It really does feel very nice in the hand and the new bands from Flatband are the nuts!


----------



## Sherman (Oct 2, 2012)

Holy mackerel! That is a beauty. Love those red bands -- is that linatex? You are a talented guy. I hear you can fish too.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Love it!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Sherman said:


> Holy mackerel! That is a beauty. Love those red bands -- is that linatex? You are a talented guy. I hear you can fish too.


Yes! That's what it is... linatex. And, yes, you can bet your Californian butt I can fish. If it swims in near shore waters, I can catch it. Mermaids too!


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche (Oct 23, 2011)

Great work. Hays should love it.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Joe that is outstanding! Fine work sir! The forks are excellent. I love their shape! Take it easy bud


----------



## rosco (Jan 10, 2012)

Truly a grouse looking shooter and a nice boat.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

rosco said:


> Truly a grouse looking shooter and a nice boat.


You like my skiffy do ya? I've had that boat since 2003. The best skiff on the water, hands down. It's what all skiffs want to be when they grow up... A ****'s Bay.
I know you blokes are into tinnies, but we mostly rock these composite boats. This one is made of Kevlar, core-cell, glass mat, and has been vacuum impregnated with resin.
It floats in 4 inches and makes no noise in the water. Zero hull slap. I get so close to tailing redfish I can poke 'em with my pushpole.


----------



## rosco (Jan 10, 2012)

Long fibreglass sit-on-top kayaks are what really rock my boat Capn, but I hear ya!

Stealth and a shallow draught is my great pleasure too. A bloke needs his piscatorial smarts when the fishes are awake to our wiles.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Very good job Captain


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Great slingshot, the wood is so nice


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Been waitin ta see it, nice work Joe, really nice oak piece.


----------

